# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σωστή θέση κλουβιού για ζεμπράκια!!

## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα σε ολα τα μέλη του φόρουμ..εδω και 3 εβδομάδες απέκτησα ενα πανέμορφο ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια,ωστόσο έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη σωστή θέση του κλουβιού τους...Παραθέτω 2 ενδεικτικές φώτο και περιμένω τις γνώσεις και τις παρατηρήσεις σας..Να σημειώσω οτι η βεράντα στην οποία βρίσκεται το κλουβί τους είναι ανατολική και το πρωι τα βλέπει ο ήλιος απο τις 7:15 εως τις 9:00 περίπου...





Λοιπόν εδω εχω το κλουβί και προβλέπετε στερέωσή του στο τοίχο για να είνα λίγο πιο ψηλά....

----------


## Destat

Γειά σου Σπύρο! Νομίζω οτι εκεί που έχεις το κλουβάκι τους είναι εκτεθημένο σε γάτες και αρπακτικά πουλιά,που τα βλέπουν για μεζεδάκια..καλύτερα πιστεύω να τα βγάζεις εκεί κάποιες ώρες που μπορείς να τα επιβλέπεις ,δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν τα έχεις σε μόνιμη βάση εκεί και τη νύχτα.

Επίσης αν θέλεις να είναι μόνιμα έξω τα πουλάκια, μπορεις να φτιάξεις με σίτα ή σύρμα ένα προστατευτικό κουτί για να είναι ασφαλή   :wink:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Το κλουβί είναι μόνιμα έξω και τη νύχτα το σκεπάζω με μια μπλούζα αφήνοντας φυσικά κενό για να υπάρχει αέρας...απο γάτες δεν νομίζω πως εχω θέμα γιατί είναι στον 5ο οροφο πολυκατοικίας η βεράντα...για αρπακτικά είναι ενα θέμα και σίγουρα σκεφτομαι να βάλω κάποια σίτα,αν και υπάρχει επίβλεψη σχεδόν ολη την ημέρα είτε απο εμένα είται απο τους γονείς μου...απλα μιας και απο βροχή δεν εχει θέμα γιατί είναι κάτω απο ξύλινο σκέπαστρο,σκέφτηκα να το στερεώσω λίγο πιο ψηλά στο τοίχο και για το χειμώνα να φτιάξω ενα ξύλινο "σπιτάκι" στο οποίο να μπαίνει μέσα το κλουβί  με ανοιχτή τη μπροστά μεριά έτσι ωστε απο τα πλαινά να μη τα χτυπάει αέρας...(εννοείται οτι χειμώνα το κλουβί θα είναι σκεπασμένο εκτος απ τη μπροστινή πλευρά με νάυλον...)

----------


## spyros_lamia

Φοβάμαι ρε γμτ τον χειμώνα μη μου ψοφήσουν απ'το κρύο...γι αυτο σκέφτηκα το ξύλινο σπιτάκι και νάυλον επένδυση ταυτόχρονα στο κλουβί...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σπύρο και εγώ τα ζεμπράκια μου έξω τα έχω όλο το χρόνο, με προστασία φυσικά και δεν παθαίνουν κάτι από το κρύο. Εννοείται τα προστατεύω με χοντρό νάυλον, τέντα κατεβασμένη και τα σκεπάζω και με πανί για να κόβει ακόμα περισσότερο. Δύο χειμώνες τώρα είναι έξω, απλώς πρέπει να μένουν έξω μόνιμα για να συνηθίσουν σταδιακά την μείωση της θερμοκρασίας και να προσαρμοστούν.  :Happy:

----------


## spyros_lamia

> Σπύρο και εγώ τα ζεμπράκια μου έξω τα έχω όλο το χρόνο, με προστασία φυσικά και δεν παθαίνουν κάτι από το κρύο. Εννοείται τα προστατεύω με χοντρό νάυλον, τέντα κατεβασμένη και τα σκεπάζω και με πανί για να κόβει ακόμα περισσότερο. Δύο χειμώνες τώρα είναι έξω, απλώς πρέπει να μένουν έξω μόνιμα για να συνηθίσουν σταδιακά την μείωση της θερμοκρασίας και να προσαρμοστούν.





Σωστό αυτο που λες για να συνηθίσουν σταδιακά τις καιρικές συνθήκες....απο οσα διάβασα εδω μέσα με καλή προστασία το χειμώνα και σωστή διατροφή ελπίζω να μην έχουν πρόβλημα....τωρα το καλοκαίρι με τη ζέστη,οταν φυσάει κανένα αεράκι δε νομίζω πως χρειάζονται κάλυψη ε? τι γνώμη έχεις?εγω θεωρώ οτι δροσίζονται κιόλας...

----------


## spyros_lamia

Αυτά είναι άγχη!!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, το αεράκι το καλοκαίρι αν είναι καυτό απλά τα ζεσταίνει περισσότερο, αυτό μόνο. Το χειμώνα είναι κρίσιμο να μην τα πιάνουν ρεύματα αέρα γιατί αυτά είναι που προκαλούν πιο πολύ το κρύο παρά η γενικότερη χαμηλή θερμοκρασία.

----------


## spyros_lamia

Κωνσταντίνα εσυ το χειμώνα αφήνεις κάποια πλευρά του κλουβιού ανοιχτή για να πέρνουν αέρα?εννοώ ολόκληρη ανοιχτή ή ίσα ίσα να μπαίνει αέρας?μπορεί να φαίνονται εντελώς γελοία αυτά που ρωτάω,αλλά αγχώνομαι γιατί πρώτη φορά έχω πουλάκια και δε ξέρω!! ::

----------

